# capturer/enregistrer une image internet



## clarastock (23 Février 2008)

Bonjour, 
Venant tout juste d'acquérir un macbook et ne connaissant pas encore grand chose à l'univers mac, je souhaitais savoir comment on "enregistre sous" une image internet sur le disque dur/bureau/dossier ? 
merci des réponses


----------



## jpmiss (23 Février 2008)

Comme sur PC...  Clic droit (ou Ctrl -Clic)... Ou encore plus simple: Glissé déposé.


----------

